# Premium Dog Food Samples - Great Offer I Found!



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

When I didn't know what foods my dog will eat, I bought this sampler pack,
they allowed me to pick and choose any dry kibble I wanted to try that
they carried. They let me customize my own sample pack. I just left a
comment at checkout of the samples I wanted to try.

I also added a few treats and bones on my order, since I was already
paying for shipping.

When I got the package, it was packed to the rim with samples of food,
treats, shampoo's, etc. Well worth the $10 dollars + Shipping.

http://www.lukesallnatural.com/premium-food-sampler-pack-p-2514.html


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks for sharing 
what a great idea
jamie


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow what a good deal! Great post!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I know! I was totally shocked, I opened the box they sent, and it was literraly jammed pack. Such a great deal.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

What are their shipping prices like.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> What are their shipping prices like.


Well, they really don't charge for shipping per say, it's USPS that charges, so whatever they charge, there's no handling fee though.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone else try this?


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

l want to try it, but unsure of shipping cost and since l'm in Canada


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been wanting to....


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Try it, doesn't hurt. People have been saying great things.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Did you proceed directly to checkout or sign up as a new customer? I know, I know....I am a chicken.....I need to just do it like you said......


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't do it yet. You have to do the whole bit it seems to get a shipping quote. I can get samples (and have before) of most those foods, but there is a couple I can't and wanted to try.


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

l emailed them asking for the price to ship to Toronto, is $30 est. Dont know about usa though


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, international shipping huh?


----------



## lee57 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just got mine yesterday. It was great. 

My puppy is very picky and I wanted to get this to try a mix of brands. 

So far she loves Innova puppy and Solid Gold Puppy.

Turned her nose at Orijen puppy.

I emailed them and they are great. Responded immediately with a lengthy reply. Very, very nice response and seemed genuinely concerned.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome, glad I can recommend something useful now and then.


----------



## lee57 (Jan 25, 2009)

Puremutt.....a HUGE thanks for the info.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

OMG that's great! I've tried most of their stuff lol but couple I wouldn't mind trying out for my dogs


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I am about to go ahead.....my shipping is $10.17......so is it worth the roughly $20??

Doesn't matter.....Lucy Chicken's order is in........


----------



## lee57 (Jan 25, 2009)

I added a few more small things to make it worth the shipping.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah! I just ordered mine and I can't wait until it comes in!!


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I just got my box, and.....OMG!!! It was packed FULL!!!!! 

THANK-YOU......THANK-YOU.....THANK-YOU!!!!! 

What a nice outfit!! Even in my e-mail from them......Willie will not need food for months.......


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah!! Mine came in yesturday and WOW!! The box was packed full and there was a large variety of good foods and treats, even some shampoo samples. What a great find!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

No problem!! I've been ordering from them since!


----------

